# .  (, , , )

## Biznes-yurist

!
  ,     . 
  ,     6%,       .
    -  ,        FAQ  . 

  .        ,        ?   - ?  ,      ,           ? 
     ?        .

----------


## mvf

(      ).

----------


## Larky

,    *mvf*,       ...

----------


## Biznes-yurist

Larky, mvf,  !

    ,         ?   " " -    ,   -     ,    . 

     ?             ?
   , -  ?      .

   ,   .   .

----------


## Larky

> -


  :Smilie:       ,     ...



> ?


    ?            ...



> -  ?


  ...

----------


## Biznes-yurist

,      .

          ?
  , .

----------


## .

*Biznes-yurist*,      . ,   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=45191

----------


## Larky

> ,      .


      ...  :Smilie:       ...        40817,     ,     42301   ...

----------


## Biznes-yurist

. 
.    , -      .
  " ".     .    ,      ,         .     ,      .

       ,    .       -   .

----------


## Andyko

, ,       ?

----------


## Cooler

> , ,       ?


 , ,  -...  :Wink:

----------


## Biznes-yurist

- ,     -  . 

        .        -  .

----------


## Dima77

> ,      .


  ...     ...

----------


## Biznes-yurist

> ...     ...


,    ,   ""  . :Smilie:     .

   Dima77  ,    . !

----------

! 
   :  - ,     .           .     ,    () ??????    .         :Frown:

----------


## Cooler

**,    .       .

**    .

----------

Cooler,   !   :     ?  ,     ?      ?

----------


## agur

**,     -    ,          .   .                                                           ,        ,   ,     ,   ,            . 
      ().         ( ,  ,   ,   ),       (6%).
   /     .  .             .    -      ,      ,    :Smilie: .

----------

> !
>        FAQ  .


,    FAQ -   ...

----------


## Cooler

> ,       ,   ,     ,   ,            .


 **     , .  " ".           -     .     - .   :Wink: 



> ,    FAQ -   ...


 ,    .   :Big Grin:

----------

(   :Smilie:      .   - !

----------

! 

    .       ,    ,        ()    .    . ..     (        ),  ,         .    ?   ,     ?
   , ,  ....     , !!!

----------


## .

.       ,          .       ,  ,        .       .
    ,      ,   .      ?

----------

! 
   .   . 
    "  . .  - -".  (    ) ,    -        ,     .  ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## agur

**, 


> (    ) ,    -        ,     .


   ,     .    -         (     :Frown: ).      -      ,    .

----------


## agur

:
http://2005.mosreg.ru/data/index.php?chapter_id=631
http://kurovskoye.ru/documents/deput...pr_reklamy.htm

----------

!
 :Smilie:    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,  !!!
    (     :Smilie: )-     ()  ,         (      -    ,    ...)    ???   ,       ,     ,  . !!!!!

 :Smilie:

----------

>

----------


## .

> ,


  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

*.*,       :Wink: 


> 


 ?  :Smilie:

----------

01.09.07 .         .  .

----------


## .

,         :Embarrassment:

----------

!!!!

----------

> ?


-!!! ::flirt::  

 ,         ? ,  ,  !!! :Glasses:

----------


## .

,        :Big Grin:  http://mvf.klerk.ru/.  .   .  11 .66

----------

...  ,      "  " -         :Frown: ...   (     ) : " (   -  ,    )      ,      ,  ,         ...)
       .   . ,   !!!

----------


## .

,     -   .      ,   .   ,   .. ,    ...          ,   ,   - .

----------

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  -, ,      ... :Glasses:  , ,   10 , , ,  :Dezl:

----------

:Smilie: ))))))) :Help!:   :Help!:   :Help!:   :Help!:  

    :        (:   - .  )?     ,     -???     ,      ,             .   ??????

 .     ?    -      ???        ( ).  ???????

 .

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ,      .


> ( ).


   ? ...

----------

-,  ! :yes: 
(  -     .   .     ,    :Smilie: )
 ,       ( -  ) ?       ???? ,    ????

----------


## Andyko

> ,


,        ?  :Wink: 
          .

----------


## Cooler

> .   .     ,


  ? ,     ...   :Big Grin:

----------

,        :Gentelmen:   :Glasses:   :Talk:      ?  :Smilie:   :Wow:   :Big Grin:   :yes:   :yes:  
 .

----------


## Irinka

.        ,                .    -   , , .

----------


## Andyko

> .    -   , , .


 .

----------


## Froloff

-   (     .  -        )...    -    =)  -  -    ...   -   :Smilie: ))....

  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Irinka

.   ,   ..    -     . !   :Smilie:

----------


## Radik666

!    -   .
    -         ?  ,         ,          ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


 .  ,    -   .

----------


## Radik666

> .  ,    -   .


      ,       .

----------


## .

> ,


   .      .          ,    ,    .

----------


## Radik666

> .      .          ,    ,    .

----------


## 1

,   ,  , ,   . .  -.    ?    ,  ?

----------


## .

.    ?  ,        .

----------


## 1

! =)))

----------

, !     ,        ?        ?

----------

, -?

----------


## .

**,  ,         ?      ?       !        :Frown:

----------


## Larky

> ?


     ""?  :Wow:

----------

!
 ,         .
  ,  15%,      ,      .     ?    ?     !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cooler

**,     *FAQ*,    .   .  :yes: 

       - .

----------


## Prutkoff

.   .
    ,      .

  ,  6%. 
1.      10.000 .
    10.000       600 .   .
2.     .    9.000,   10.000.
    ?    6%  .
       10.000  ?

   , ..       15%,            600 ,  1500 .    ...

P.S.  ,  , , , ,    .

----------


## Cooler

> 10.000  ?


  :yes: 



> , ..       15%


 ,       3   .

,       3- .  -      .



> ...


    .     60%   -  -15,   - -6.

----------


## Prutkoff

> .     60%   -  -15,   - -6.


   ,    **   , 10.  1.?

----------


## Andyko

10

----------


## Cooler

> , 10.  1.?


      ?

----------


## Prutkoff

> 10






> ?


 ,      ,    :Wink: 
,  ,   yes

----------


## Radik666

.

----------


## mvf

> 


  .

----------


## kblca

:Drug:   :Drug:    ,    , , .   
1)          ,    
2)   ,     ,   ,       ,     ,     ,        ,    
3),   ,    (  ),        ,    ?  6 %   15%

 ,    ,

----------


## .

1. 
2.        .        
3.       ???

----------


## kblca

,,    ,  ,              .,       ,               ?
               (    )  ,         ,   ?
   ?
        (         ,       )

----------


## kblca

,      ,       ,    ,       .
     ,
 :quest:   :Confused:

----------


## kblca

,

----------


## agur

> ,    ,       .


  ,      .
,   ,      "",        .

----------


## kblca

,    ,
   ,    ,
          ,
         ,
         ????

----------


## .

-    , ,  , ,      , ,   ..     ?   :Smilie:

----------


## kblca

,        (   )      , 6  15,    ,    ,        ,        ,    ,      ,,    ?
 :EEK!:

----------


## agur

> ,        ,    ,      ,,    ?


        .
         .
,      ,           , ..      ,      (  ,     :Smilie: )

----------


## kblca

,,   ,
      .

----------


## .

> 


          ?      . 
   ,     6  15%. ,  ,    .

----------


## kblca

,  ,  ,   ,   15

----------


## kblca

,

----------


## .

*kblca*, , ,      ,   .
  ,   .346.25.1,    ,     ,    .

----------


## kblca

,                        225000
+-------------------------------------------------+--------------+

----------


## .

, .  ,         ?    ,  ?

----------


## kblca

,   3 ,   ,            ,     ,     ,
      ,         ,

----------


## .

> ,


 ,   -   . ,     ,    .          ,            .
,  ,  **  :Frown:

----------


## kblca

,               ,, ,     ,   .

----------


## kblca

,  .  :Smilie:

----------

, ,      -   ? ,  ,        ?

----------


## ivva

,   !
    .  :                 ?         ?  :               -  ?

----------


## .

, .  ,      ,      .

----------


## ivva

. .       .    ,    .  - !

----------

,   ..    ,  ,    , .             ..  ...     ,       ?  :Frown:

----------

,   ..    ,  ,    , .             ..  ...     ,       ?

----------

..        ,    ..   ,     .       ,    .      .  -    ?        ?  ?   - .  .

----------

> ,  ,    ,


1.  ?
2.       ?
3.   ?

----------


## talol

!
     .  ,   ,     ,  (  ,     )    ( ).    .   ,     .  :         (  . ) ?

----------


## .

> ,


  ?



>

----------


## talol

?

----------


## .

?

----------


## mvf

> ?


 .  - - /.

----------


## talol

.

----------


## .

.     .  ,     (    )   .

----------


## talol

.   .    ,       ,  .   ?       .       ?       ?

----------


## .

,      .     ,    (        ()    ),    .      :Frown: 
         Q15.2 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## talol

.   ,       ?       ?  ?

----------


## .

,     -           ,       ,      .       .

----------


## talol

.    ?
    ,     ,       ?  (   )      .          ?

----------

!  .       (  )       . -     .

----------


## .

.    .
   ,    .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=20397

----------



----------


## MSV002

!  .   ,    (). 
   ?     ?
      .   ,      .      ?  ,   ? 
    .   .
.

----------


## .

> ?


 
 ,         .     10     ,   30 .



> ?


 , .    .          ,      ,    ,

----------


## MSV002

.      .         ?    2005    . ???

----------


## .

,     -14,   ,   .       ,        ?

----------


## MSV002

.            .      ?     .,   :Embarrassment: 
 .

----------


## .

, ..   .

----------


## MSV002

?       .       4 .        ,           .

----------


## .

> ?


  ,      .

----------


## MSV002

4 .        ,           .

,      .

----------


## .

> 4 .        ,           .


 ,         ? , 100   ?

----------


## MSV002

.         1 ..    ,,,
           .

----------


## yakushka1

.  . 6 .,   ( ),   ,            ?

----------

,      ,   .    ,    ,       , , .      ,    2007,     ?    .

----------


## .

**, ,    .     "",      ,     FAQ http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=61

----------


## Enchantress

.    ,       ,     .
    ,  5%.    :     ,    .   ,           (  )?
  :    ,    -           (..   )?

----------


## .

> ,


 .  ,    .



> ,    -           (..   )?


  .      .          -  7

----------


## zharinov

.  :
             .   :      ;            ;      ;       .         .     (      12  2008 . N 03-07-07/53)
         ,    .  (  ).
  ,              .
                 .        ,    .
       ,    ,  ,       ?

----------


## tit

?  - 15  6%?  15,            .  6% -  " "   (   ),    .

----------


## zharinov

> ?


  .    ,  -       ?

----------


## .

,        ,    ,         ?       ,  ,

----------


## zharinov

> 


         "", ..  ,       .

----------


## zharinov

*.*,  ,           -   ,  ,       ?

----------


## .

-        



> "", ..  ,       .


    .        ,  ,            .
  .
        -   :Frown:

----------


## zharinov

,   . :Dezl:

----------


## zharinov

*.*,             .        .       ,     .                ,       7 .       .

----------


## .



----------


## 555

!     14.08.2007 - .   .  , ,       ,  5 ,                ?         ?      .       150  , ,    ?     ? 
  ,    ,   ,      ,     .    ,     ,    ,

----------


## .

> 150  ,


 . 154 .    322   .  ,       ,        (
     ,    , ,      - ,   .

----------


## 555

> . 154 .    322   .  ,       ,        (
>      ,    , ,      - ,   .


  . 3-  4-    ?      2007     2008?    ,  5  ,   5  , ,   -    .    5   ,       ,  ,    ,       ?  
  -       . )))

----------


## .

> 2007     2008?


 ,   3-. 4-   ,   ,         .       
       ,     .    5  



> 5   ,       ,  ,    ,       ?


  5 ?       .      .
     ,        .     ,    ,     +  



> 5   ,       ,  ,    ,       ?


 .

----------


## 555

> ,   3-. 4-   ,   ,         .       
>        ,     .    5  
>   5 ?       .      .
>      ,        .     ,    ,     +  
>  .

----------

2007       .
3-  2007     .
5    5    .

  2008

----------


## .

> 2007       .
> 3-  2007     .
> 5    5


    ?     .  ,    ,

----------


## 555

> ?     .  ,    ,


          2007  ? 
   ,     ?

----------


## 555

? 
                ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

- ()
    ,    .

----------


## 555

?       ?       ?

----------


## .

2007   .     ,       2007

----------


## 555

!!! 

  .   :
,             ,  ,               ,         (     ,    ,      ).

  -  ?

----------


## .

-?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,             ,  ,               ,


   ?    .

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,        .

----------


## not

, .   ,    .
   ,  15%,      ..,    ..  ,      ,    ..
          .  ,            , .  ..       .   ...
 :Wow:

----------


## not

,     ..,    ?
.

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## Jintay

!       .          .          .         .  ,            ,       .   .                 ,         "  ",        .        1500 .  :Smilie:    ,         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


 -    .




> 


     .

----------

!

    ( ,   "" )              .  :               - 5-20%.       1-2   . 

 :  .  :

)  
)  ,     
)   
)  

 1

    -         ,    - +5-20%    ,       - 6%  15%?

 2

   (  !)       ,     ,   .    -    "" ?   -         ?

 3

     1-2  .       -.       ?

 4

           .       ,     -        ?   -     ,     ?

 5

      -   . -   
,       -   .  ,       - -      (   )?

 6

  .          -   -     ?

 7


     (   ) - 
,    , "  ".      "" "?

 8

    (     ),   ,       (    )?

) 
)  
)   (    -?)
, ...) ?

 10

             , ,    .     ""               ? ,       /             5000 ?

 11

,    - ,   ?

     !

----------


## tit

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=99709 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381
     .

----------


## .

1.  .
2.   ?         , ,     ?
3.   
4.  . ,      ,       .       ,          
5.       -,   .          -  
6.  ?       
7. ,    .   ,      - ,   .. 
8.    - -  .  ,    , , ,    
10. ,       ?           ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

. .!

>>>4.  . ,      ,       . 

, ,       ""    ?      " ",        -     18%?        ?  :Smilie: 

>>>      ,          

  ,      ?  , ,          ?

>>>6.  ?       

. . ,      (   ),       ? , ,  .  ?

----------


## .

> " ",        -     18%?


             . 



> ,      ?  , ,          ?


   ?       .      .       ,             



> ,      (   ),       ? , ,  .  ?


  . 
    ,     .       -

----------

> ,      .   ? ...


        . ,           .     ,   ,     (   ,    ..).

----------


## AmigoCNC

..
         ..          "  "  ..   ??
   ,  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ..   ??


  ...         :Smilie:

----------


## bartana

, .     -  -  .      .     .    .       ?

----------


## LegO NSK

, ,      ,      .
 ,       ( ).

----------


## bartana

30 .   3-    .   , ..  - 35 .    .      .         ?

----------


## LegO NSK

. 

..      :Wink:

----------


## bartana

?

----------

-

----------


## TataTk

!
   - .   - ? 

     , .. /.      (   ),        ?      , ,    . 

!  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> - .   - ?


.

----------


## TataTk

> - .


, ,     (  ) - ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## nectoaliko

!  .
   (50 ..),   ...   ? (.)
              ,   ?      ,    15%    ?

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## EugeneD

" -  "?   ,      .  -    ,        -     .

----------


## nectoaliko

,           ?   ,       15%  ...

----------


## .

> ,           ?


        ,    ,      .       ,

----------


## nectoaliko

, ... .
   ( )     ...   ,     (   )...   ,      ...            (50%    50%  )?

----------


## .

*nectoaliko*,     .      ,    .

----------


## nectoaliko

.,      ...
,         (   )  ...     ...,          ?

----------


## efreytor



----------


## .

.     - , , .   .

----------


## nectoaliko

,     (.. ),      ...     ...  ,      -,    ...

----------


## nectoaliko

.....            (     ),      (         ?)          (     ?)...       ,    ( )  ...

----------


## Olofern

:Frown: 
  ,  .
1.          ?(     ,    - )
2.       ?     :Redface: 
3.       ?

----------


## Ego

1.         ?
2. 1/300

----------


## efreytor

> 1.          .


,    ...



> 2.       ?


   ?

----------


## Olofern

> ,    ...
>    ?


   2008

----------


## nectoaliko

,    ...
              .
...    ,        ( ),   ( )     :Frown:

----------


## EugeneD

> 3.       ?


 !        ,    . ,   ,     ...      -   -,   .

----------


## Olofern

> !        ,    . ,   ,     ...      -   -,   .


,    2007.    .

----------


## efreytor

*Olofern*,      !

----------


## Andyko

> !

----------


## efreytor

....  :Big Grin:

----------

! , , !      -  ,      (-).       ,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

!    ....         ,      ?      ??
 !

----------


## Andyko

> ,      ?





> ??

----------


## chertyonok

, , ,     (    ),            1,5     .  :                ?

----------


## .

,    ,   .    ,

----------


## chertyonok

)

----------

. , ,            , ..   .?

----------


## .



----------

!  .  .    ....    -        ,     .?    .....

----------


## LegO NSK

,       -    :Smilie: 

      ( .. .).

----------


## EugeneD

...  -   .

----------

,       ,       ?

----------


## .

-

----------


## Andyko

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## andreyns

..   ,         :Smilie: 

      ( 72, 51.64, 52.48, 52.61)
          ?  :Smilie: 

  P21001

 .  800.


...

1)            ?  :Smilie: 
2)                  ?
3)    6%,          ? 
4) ....      :
 )     (  ?),
 )     ?
 )     ?  :Smilie: 
5)         ? (:   ,   - ?)

   !

----------


## efreytor

1   
2   
3           
         31 
   30  2011  (  )

5

----------


## andreyns

> 1   
> 2   
> 3           
>          31 
>    30  2011  (  )
> 
> 5


 ,     :Wink:

----------


## andreyns

:Smilie: 
       ? 
     IT (- , ,   . .)

 :Smilie: 
     ?
1000    (  12000    )    ,   ?

         ?

 :Dezl:   :Smilie:

----------


## andreyns

> ? 
>      IT (- , ,   . .)
> 
>          ?


  :Smilie:  
?  :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> )     ?


        ,    ( ,     )
 20.01.11    
,  :yes: 


> ?


    -      



> 1000    (  12000    )    ,   ?


   12003 



> ?


   (      ),    ,

----------


## andreyns

*˸*  :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Ivan rus

.        ?            ( ),     , .    .
   -                         .

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ?  ?


> ( )


  ? ..            ?



> .    .


  ?  ?   ?

----------


## Ivan rus

2  .  . . .             .    .       .
   ?   21 .       .

----------


## ˸

> 2  .


    5      


> .


     ?  ?
   -

----------


## Ivan rus

"." ?           .
   14 .   2  . .
            .

----------


## efreytor

> "." ?


 ?       ?



> .


  ?         ))



> 2  .


       -2

----------


## ˸

> 14 .   2  . .
>             .


  ?      (   ,  ),     14.05



> "." ?


         ,

----------


## Ivan rus

" "?(    .  ?).
      ?              .

----------


## ˸

> ?


     ,    ( 2009)

----------


## Ivan rus

.  .  -2
     -2          ?

----------


## Ivan rus

> .  .  -2
>      -2          ?


    .
           -2.      4.   .

----------


## ˸

07 -	 ,      ,   	   (  ) -	1 800

----------


## Ivan rus

:Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ( 2009)


 19.7  300  500  ..     ..
*Ivan rus*,     ..   1  ..    ..

----------


## Ivan rus

.   .    500        .        .   .     .

----------


## efreytor

> 500        .


..    ..            ..

----------


## ˸

> 19.7  300  500  .


 ,  ?

----------


## Ivan rus

?   . .           .
 .

 ?          .     . 22

----------


## ˸

> . .           .


 ,7 .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  2     .



> ,7 .


   ..  ()   ..  :Smilie:

----------


## gluhar

, !   . ,  ,  ,   -  6%.  ,   ,  ,         .  ,        ,    ,    -     ,   .  :
1.       6%  .
2.       ,     - ?  -     6%?
3.  ,    ,    6%     ,     ?        ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,         .


  .        .         -  
     .    ,      /.     (     
),         .

----------


## gluhar

..,   !   ,       (  , )?   ,  -  .  - 
1.  ,      ()    ?
2.      ?  (016213 7  , , , ; 016107 0    ,    ) ?

----------


## .

1.  .         http://www.klerk.ru/doc/145353/
2.   ,

----------

, ,          ,  ?

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## gluhar

*.*,  !

----------


## andreyns

> ,    ( ,     )
>  20.01.11


     .. ?




> (      ),    ,


      /,     - ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

,  -    /


> /,     - ,  ?


  :yes:

----------


## efreytor

*andreyns*,      .        ...
..           ...
 .-                  
        .

----------


## andreyns

*efreytor*
*˸*
  !  :Wink:

----------


## Ivan rus

-1  ?

----------


## efreytor



----------


## Ivan rus



----------


## Ivan rus

-3  2-   ?     6, 7, 8     ?

----------


## andreyns

> 


  ,         (  2003 .)    :

_             ,    ,     ,     , ._  :Frown:  

  2003 .   ?

----------


## saigak

, -    ,     .

----------


## andreyns

,     ...      :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

5        ..
      .........

----------

!
 : ( 15%),     ( ),       .   -        .   ,   (),       . *  ???*         -        ,           -    .
  !

----------


## .

> ,           -    .


       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor



----------

*.*
      ,     ,    100%,        .    ,  ,      **(   )       :Frown: 
     -      !

----------


## fr_svetik

, ,  ,     ,     ,   .          1      ,    ,      ,     ,        ,   ,   ,     , ..       (     ,  ,   ).      -  ,  ..

----------


## Feminka

> 1


  10 ,    1-

----------


## andreyns

,    (-   )    6- .
     ? 
1)    :Smilie: 
  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> (   )


  ,    ?     :Smilie: 
      .

----------


## ˸

> 1)


  :yes:       - 


> ?


   ,

----------


## andreyns

> -





> ,


    ,         ?

----------


## ˸

> 


       ?  ...

----------


## andreyns

> ?  ...


...      :Smilie:

----------


## andreyns

...
 :  :Smilie: 



> 5


   :
 
   "  "  " " ?
          .       ...
    ?  :Smilie: 

*efreytor*
300  700   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

*andreyns*, ,     * 2 *  ?  , -   ?
   ,   ,        :Wink:

----------


## andreyns

> *andreyns*, ,     * 2 *  ?  , -   ?
>    ,   ,


 
   ?

----------


## .

.     
 ,     1   .   .   -   :Wink:

----------


## andreyns

> .     
>  ,     1   .   .   -


,     (      ) ?

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## GGS

31-  2010      ( )     . 7-     ,  .        .         .  :
-     (    ), ,       ? (     , , ,    ,  , ). 
-         1-2 ,    ,   ?
 .

----------


## Feminka

*GGS*,   ,      .



> (    ), ,       ? (     , , ,    ,  , ).


 ,   ,   15%



> 1-2 ,    ,   ?

----------


## GGS

.



> *GGS*,   ,      .
> 
>  ,   ,   15%


  . ,    ,        ,    .     ,   -    .           ,   .

----------


## saigak

-     .    .

----------


## Feminka

*GGS*,         .     1   ,      ,    .   ,     ,   .

----------


## GGS

,   :Smilie: .

----------


## SBNNLab

. , . 
  .          .  .      ..
   :

1.     .
2.      .
3.   .
4.       ..  ,     .
5.   .   .

  :

1.          -   ?

2.              .      ,     ?

3.         :




> (  ..)  (),      ,   ,  ,     ,       .  ,   . 
> 
>     ,  ,       .        ,        ,            ,   .      ,              (,  ,   ),         .     ?


       ? 

4.      ..  (   )   ?     ...         - .  115 ...    . ,   100 ./.  .

.

----------


## Feminka

> -   ?


 



> .      ,     ?


 ,         ,      .      



> ?


 



> ..  (   )   ?


,    ,      ,

----------


## SBNNLab

*Feminka* !

..      




> .


      ? :




> .

----------


## Feminka

,     .

----------


## SBNNLab

!

----------


## chitatel

, !!!
 , , 15%
   --.
  ,     (- )     .  (   N 162-,    ,     ).
  - ?

----------


## efreytor

*chitatel*, ?    ,  ..

----------


## chitatel

> chitatel, ?

----------


## EugeneD

,       .

----------


## efreytor

*chitatel*,      .. ,  :
1.       15%(    )
2.    .

----------


## chitatel

efreytor,    !
 ,    ,              ,      ,   ?   , ?

----------


## Souriceau

.
      ?     , -    (,  , ), -     .  -      ,     (,    )?

----------


## .

? , ,        :Wink:

----------


## Souriceau

> ? , ,


, ,  .   , -  .    .     ,   ,      ,        .
,        ,  ,     "".

----------


## .

*Souriceau*,       .   .         ,    .
,   ,

----------


## Souriceau

> *Souriceau*,       .   .         ,    .
> ,   ,


. , ,     ,    .

----------


## efreytor

*chitatel*,    ..                 ..    ..     .

----------


## Licar

.   (   ,     ) -  1.            2.      (     ) 3.     ,      .     : 1.              (     -    ,   ) 2.      .3.    -       (   ,, -   ? )  :Big Grin:

----------

> 2.      .


.    ,     .



> -       (   ,, -   ? )


 
     -  -       
  ,    3 .     ,      .

----------


## andreyns

-  :Smilie: 
 :
1)   .  .    
2)      .  .    .
3)   

        ?
      ?  :Smilie: 

   ,         ...

----------

> ?


      ,     ,    
     ,      30     .  ,   - 10 



> ,         ...


    ,

----------


## .

> ?


 ?        .  ,      .



> ,         ...


    .    ,   ?

----------


## andreyns

.
      .  ?   :Wow:

----------

> .  ?


 
   ,               5

----------


## andreyns

> ,               5


  .

   ,   ..
  ..    ?   ?
      ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 


> ?


 ,

----------


## andreyns

*˸*
 :Wink:

----------


## andreyns

:Smilie:      ..
           ...
   ?    -     ?

----------


## efreytor

> ...


   ,         - .  .
      ?

----------


## andreyns

> ,         - .  .
>       ?


  ,      ?
           ?
    -    .

----------


## efreytor



----------


## andreyns

> 


  :Smilie: 
 :Smilie: 

  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## gluhar

(    6%),           ?  -  -    ( ,  ),    6%?

----------


## efreytor

""  ...
      ..
    - ,   
      ,        ()

----------


## gluhar

, efreytor! :   ,   6%, ?           (..  ,   ,    ).     6%...     -      ... ,      6%,     ,     ...

----------


## efreytor

> ,   6%, ?


   +(  )  +(        )




> ..  ,   ,


    ..



> ,      6%,     ,     ...


      ?

----------


## gluhar

,  , .
(    , , , ,   ).

----------


## gluhar

...       6% , ,  ?      -   ,  ,  : "   ". 
   2      ( ,  ,  ),        ,   -   ,    ,     .   ?

----------


## efreytor

> 6% , ,  ?


 ,      ,    .





> 


                    ?

----------


## gluhar

> ?


  :Redface: ...    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## GGS

-   .       .       , , .                 "  "?    .

----------


## Ivan rus

.       .

----------


## efreytor

> .


      ,           .

----------


## Ivan rus

.        .

----------


## andreyns

,   -  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## andreyns

*Andyko*
 :yes: 

   ,       :Smilie: 

 ( 2):



> 1.       1  2009         .  1 , 1 , 9   ** ,         .      30  ,     . ..  2009 .       30  2010.





> 1 , 1 , 9     25  ,    . ..  1      25  ( 2009  -   27 , .. 25  )       30  ,     .


 ,    ,              ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ,              ?


..     ..   ,

----------


## andreyns

> ..     ..   ,


.

     ..  8 ..        .

               ?

----------


## efreytor

.     25 .

----------


## Art1091

,        .       .           ,   ?       .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Art1091

?

----------


## Art1091

? 2

----------


## Feminka

,

----------


## EugeneD

,     ...

----------


## GFlat

!
   -,      ,  :
  1)     /  ,    /  (     ).
  2)         1/2 ?
 !

----------


## Reggina

,  ,    !
21.06.10             (  ,     2009). 25            .            ?

----------


## ˸

> 1)     /  ,    /  (     ).


   -   


> 2)         1/2 ?


  :yes: 


> ?


 ,   ...     1 ,

----------


## Reggina

> -     ,   ...     1 ,


        2    6000?      1    3.     2?

----------


## ˸

> 1    3.     2?


  :yes:   ,

----------


## Reggina

> ,


, -  .
    (     ),    ,  .    ,           .
   =)

----------


## ˸

> 


  01.01.2010     ,

----------


## Reggina

> 01.01.2010     ,


  :Smilie: 
   ,             .    .      ,     .    ?

----------


## ˸

> .


  -,,,...     ,  , ,   -      ,      ,   ,   3000         2 ,     1     3000   3 .,  -  (          )

----------


## Reggina

> ,   -       (          )


 ,   ,    .   ,      .




> 3000         2 ,     1     3000   3 .


   3000  ,     3    , ...
-   ,         :Frown:   ,      ,            ,      ( 4 ) .

----------


## Helen193044

!
, ,    6%+ ,  ,       ?
 .

----------


## Feminka

,   .

----------


## Helen193044

,  ?

----------


## Feminka

> 1   .  2010     -2


.

----------


## GFlat

1)   /     ()      ,     /,   ?
  2)         1/2 ?

----------


## efreytor

1.   
2.

----------


## Art1091

,    6%,         .      15 ,     ,          .

----------


## Art1091

,     6%          .      15       ?

----------


## mvf

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------


## Feminka

1   ,    , .. .       ,    .
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D

----------


## Art1091

:Smilie:

----------


## Art1091

,         ?

----------


## mvf

.   .

----------


## Art1091

25 . 1      25  .      .      25      25   9    30   .  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

,  .

----------

?.....-   10 .   ,    ,       .         ???   ????  - ? 

           2 .,    ????
 :Frown:

----------


## .

> ?..


  ,    . 
  2

----------

> ,    . 
>   2


, !
     ,      , ?
   ,     ,

----------


## .

**,      ?   ,    ?

----------

.  . ,     , ..        ,.
 ..     ,    ,   .
......          ?... ,  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## MAX1M

!
, ,       .   ,  ,  05.05.2010.

  :
4330 * 1 * 14% = 606.20
4330 * 1 * 6% = 259.80
4330 * 1 * 1.1% = 47.63
4330 * 1 * 2% = 86.60

 31-5+1=27 :
4330 / 31 * 27 * 14% = 527.98
4330 / 31 * 27 * 6% = 226.28
4330 / 31 * 27 * 1.1% = 41.48
4330 / 31 * 27 * 2% = 75.43

:
606.20 + 527.98 = 1134.18  ---  392 1 02 02100 06 1000 160
259.80 + 226.28 = 486.08  ---  392 1 02 02110 06 1000 160
47.63 + 41.48 = 89.11  ---  392 1 02 02100 08 1000 160
86.60 + 75.43 = 162.03  ---  392 1 02 02110 09 1000 160

:
1.    ?
2.        4-    ?
3.  ,             ,   :    ?

   ,  ...

----------


## MAX1M

:
4752.00
2037.00
373.36
679.00

..   7      ,   :
4752.00 - 7 * 606.20 = 508.60
2037.00 - 7 * 259.80 = 218.40
373.36 - 7 * 47.63 = 39.95
679.00 - 7 * 86.60 = 72.80

   26   ,   27,          .   ...

----------


## .

*MAX1M*,         - 31 .     ,   . 
    .     ,          .   .
  ,    ,        ,

----------


## MAX1M

, *.*,    ,        ,   - ,      . ,    31   ,     -      .            .        .. .  :Smilie:

----------

!
  !  15%,  2   (15%)  ,  1%  .       ?      1%      15%  (-),         ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> ?






> ?


,

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :yes: 


> 1%      15%  (-),         ?


, -         (    )

----------

*Andyko* , *˸*  !
 :Frown:     !

----------


## 55

( )       ?                 ?     ?  :Redface:         ?

----------


## saigak

, ..            (,  ()).
,      ,   .

----------


## 55

:Smilie:

----------


## 55

,                         ? (   )

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## 55

:Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*55*,              ,       -2,    ,    .

----------


## 55

efreytor   :Smilie:

----------


## 2010

!!!!
 :Embarrassment: 
    ...       ....
         ,           ...    ...
 ,           ???

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## 2010

[QUOTE=Andyko;52848996]       -  [/QUO

        ...

----------


## efreytor

* 2010*,    .      -.

----------


## 2010

/   ....      , (         )
     ....

----------


## mvf

* 2010*,      ?

----------


## efreytor

* 2010*,   ...   !
      ,    .


> 


   .

----------


## 2010

(   )  346.11

4.     ,    ,           .

----------


## efreytor

* 2010*, ...  ....

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=265333

    ..

----------

*MAX1M*     ,   .      ,     .  ,      (..   ),  ,      ,          ?       ,       ?

   . 
  ,   MAX1M       ,  , ?
    -   ,  ? 

 .

----------


## .

** ,   .           
          ,    .

----------

*.*,   ,  ?      ? 
        ...

   .

----------


## .

** ,    ,         ???
     .     50%

----------

.,   ,          , , . :Embarrassment: 

 ,  !

----------


## Helen193044

!
, ,   .     6% + .
  ,       . 
     ,       (     ).                 .
   ,    ? 
  ""   ,     .
      6%,    ?
, ,   :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> ,    ?


 ,    ,

----------


## Helen193044

!
           ?
    ?       ,       ,

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Helen193044

,   ,

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Helen193044

,        ))

----------


## Helen193044

,

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Helen193044



----------


## Andyko



----------


## Helen193044

? :Smilie: 
 ,  ,    6% + .    ,

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Helen193044

.

----------


## Art1091

,          ,    .  , ,       ,       .      ,     ,      ?

----------


## .

*Art1091*,   ,      ?      ,

----------


## Art1091

?

----------


## .

*Art1091*,       .     
   ?

----------


## Art1091

,   .         .             .

----------


## Art1091

?

----------


## .

*Art1091*,      .     .     - ,     
   ,      -  -  -  -

----------


## Art1091

.  :yes:

----------

*.*, ,  -    , -      100 000 ,  ,   ?   -   -?

----------


## .



----------


## Glip

.    ,  -      ...      ,     . 
               ,
     ,       ()     (     ),       . .

----------


## saigak

,     .

----------


## .

> ,


 
  .         ,     ,     
    .   ,

----------


## Glip

,          ,      , ..   ,           .    ,       3    .
         ?

----------


## Glip

,   .
       ,    ,      ,   .
      ?

----------


## .

*Glip*,          .    ,        .   3-    .     ,     .
    .   .

----------


## Glip

,    .        .

----------


## Art1091

,     .       ?  :Frown:

----------

14.04.10,     (       .).     08.07.10 (    ).        ,     .     2- ?    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## andreyns

,             :Smilie:

----------

, *.*!
 !    2009,  (%).       :
: 4
 :  
 :   (15%), 2,   ,     , . .
            -1  9.07.10.      .  ,    :
:+-1
: +-2
    ,   ,  ,   ,  ,         350.        .
:      ,       ?? 
,            -     !                ?
 !

----------

: -1   1  2   5.07.10, .   .

----------


## Ego

> :      ,       ??


 ,   ,     ,    



> ,

----------

. ! ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,       ??


 -  212-   24.07.2009. ..  9      -1.  ,  ???

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,  ,   ,  ,         350.        .


   ?   ? :Wow:

----------

*.*, ,   2010     ?

----------


## .



----------


## Ili

.  .        .

:
1) , , 6%. 
2)    .      20 000 .
3)  1800   + 7274 .    
4)    10 926 .

 ( )     /     ,   ?         ?    .

----------


## .

> ( )     /


 .

----------


## Ili

> .


!  !  :Smilie:   .

----------


## Vayolet

,   ,           ,      ?

----------


## Art1091

,       ( )    .        .

----------


## .

-    .



> ,   ,           ,      ?

----------


## Vayolet

.,

----------

.  ,    -,  ,     .   :
  (  )
       (   ?   - ?!)
   2010 ,    ,  ,  .     ???

----------


## ˸

> 


 .

----------

> .


.     !   ,          ,       ,       12000   ?!
     ,     ?

----------


## ˸

> ,     ?


 ,    ?

----------


## Larik

**,    ?

----------


## .

> -,


 -     ?  -  ,

----------


## saigak

> -     ?  -  ,


,   .      ...

----------

> -     ?  -  ,


,  "  "-""
  :
     20    .
   :
-    
-         " "-"".    ,       .
    ,                 .    .

----------

> ,    ?


 ,      ,   ...

----------


## .

**,        .      -   :Frown:

----------

> **,        .      -


  .    ,   .

----------


## Ivan rus

.       ,,1- ?
    ,    .  -1  ?        ? .

----------

> ,      .
> 
>           ?
>   , .


  ,               .

----------


## saigak

> .       ,,1- ?
>     ,    .  -1  ?        ? .


    14.07  4  .

----------


## Ivan rus

?   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?   ?


..

----------


## Ivan rus

?        -4?

----------


## .

*Ivan rus*,   ,      ?
 4 ,    . 20%   ,    100 .

----------


## Ivan rus



----------


## andreyns

> ,               .


      . ...   2   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Art1091

,      .  ?.          .

----------


## .

.

----------


## 026

-         .         .     .   :
1   .
2        .
3    ,    18% ,   .        .  ,  ?  
4   .
5    -  ,   .  , .

----------


## .

2.    
3.       ?   :Embarrassment:           .   ,     ,      
4.     
5.

----------


## 026

3       ,     18%,      ?

----------


## .

.   .         ,    . ,      -  ?  :Smilie:

----------

!  ....    15% ( )    ....            (   )? ?  !   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,

----------

...  ????   :Frown:   ?       .....

----------


## .

.
  ?  ,            54-.

----------

!    ,           ....   :Embarrassment:

----------

?

----------


## mvf

2

----------

???   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,      .

----------

...!!!  ...   :Embarrassment:  
    ...  !!
    (    ...  )...       ?

----------


## Eduard17

/ -6% /   ,                                   .=Eduard17[

----------


## .

> 


    ?        



> 


 -     .         ,      . 
       .     .

----------

.........

----------


## Lelu

,      ,    ,    ,    ,      (. 13 . 2 . 346.26  ).       ,   .          .

----------

.           ???       -???

----------


## .

**,    ,       .  ,        .   ,

----------

... ,    .... ! !!!   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lelu

-  .     .

----------

,  ....    .....        (15%)   ....      ...   ... ,   ....    ....    :Frown:

----------


## .

.     .

----------

....      , ..   -  .....

----------


## .

- .      .
 ,     .

----------


## andreyns

> ,         ...





> .    ,   ?


   ,             ,        ,   .

     ?

----------


## andreyns

.. -        :Wow: 
   ,           :Smilie:

----------


## Gar

!           ,        ?

----------


## .

2  .
     ?

----------


## andreyns

...  :Embarrassment: 
          ...
        . ,        ,  ,          .

    ,     ?

----------

*andreyns*,
       13%

----------


## andreyns

**,   :Wink: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Monitor2010

.
   6%,  . .,    . . 
:
                     (      , ,      6%,      ),   ? 
.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Monitor2010

.

----------


## andreyns

> *andreyns*,
>        13%


   ,       :Big Grin: 
   ,  .
     .

 (   )     "" ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> (   )     "" ?

----------

, !!        ,      3 ,          ,   ,    !!!!!       ,    ,       ??
  !!!

----------


## .

**,          ,   ?   "   "    ,         :Frown:

----------

((((      ,     ,     . , ,    ,  !!

----------

**,    :

http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=22

----------

)))      !!

----------

.

   (2,5 )!

   ,   ,  .
 :

   .    .   12  2010   13500.       ,           3 .   29     9500. (..    -  -   ,        4000 )           .

    :


 1.    -     "    481  12.08.2010   13500,00      2059,33 ".
        ?    ?
2.   9500,    13500,         9500  ?
 3.      ,      4000.       ,      15 ..     11..  -     ,     ?
 4.     700 .     .         ,   .  ?

    ,      ,         .
      !
      ,   .
 ,

----------


## Andyko

2. 
3. 
4.

----------


## alexros

Andyko   !   :

       " " ?      15000,   11000,      ? "   ..   11000.." ?
  :     -    4000?

    ( 2010)    ,    13500 (  9500)            2010(  25    3 ).         25  ?


 ,

----------


## Andyko

;
  ,   ;
  ?

----------

!    ( -),    ?     ,      .

----------


## .

.    .   6%  15%,

----------


## efreytor

- ...

----------

,    ?

----------


## efreytor

,

----------


## alexros

!   ,  25        3.
    7  2010.
10         20..,   1..   \.   3      13500  ,     700 (     )   (19 )    2775.    .   -  13500,      9500.(4000     ,       4 .)
:
1.     : 20.000-1.000-9500-700-2775=6025.
  602,5 .   ?
 20.000    -?    : -1000-9500-700-2775=-13975.      .          4 ?

,     .

 ,

----------


## .

.     /    .         ,   .
       ,  ,   .    -  ?
,       ,    (  1 .    )

----------


## 222

!    -  ,      .        .       6%  8%,   0.20,  13%     15 .    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,    .
 -     .   ,

----------


## alexros

!  3 .     - .  20000     ,    , .        .   ,  9500  1900    5 .  ?
    4 .  500.  8 .....
1000  (  )   -   ?   12.   ? ,   ,  -.
  3 .     4 .       (3+4.)  ?      (  ) ?

 ,

----------

.         

..         ,     .        12 ,     12 .   10 .

----------


## 222

!      ?

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/  :Smilie:

----------


## alexros

!   .       ..  700   .   ( )  :
1)     ,       700.
2) 
3)   -    ( )    .
 ,       .    .

----------


## efreytor

-?

----------


## alexros

- 3 ,    700  ( ).
:   
: ---
: ---
:   ..  ....  .

 ,

----------


## efreytor

...     ..
   -   ...   ...       ..,     .

----------


## alexros

: **
 : 

: ...
:   ..

*:   ..*

    .   4.

----------


## efreytor

...  ..     ...     " "...     ?  :Embarrassment: 

       " "      .

----------

! ,        ,    -   .   ,    . 
    .    -   , ,   ,     (,   ..),     .     .         .  ,            ? 
     .           ?      ?      ?          .      .         ?

----------


## alexros

:
1.      ()   .   .-- (5 ) - 350-00
2.       - 100-00
3.     ()    -- - 250-00
: 700 .

----------

**, 
           , :
1) ,    -   
2)       -   
3)   -

----------

,   .
     ?          ,     ? 

            ?

----------

.,   
  () 
    ,         6% -    



> ?


   ?

----------

,    .       .

----------

.     .
     ,  .   ,       , .

----------

- 17.72   , , ,    ; 18.24.14     ,    , ,     .   - ,     .
 ,    ,   .

,     ,      . ,      :Smilie:   ,           .     ,   .   ,       :Smilie:

----------

, .   .      .      "  ".
   ,      .

----------

> .     .
>      ,  .   ,       , .


   -    -           (     ),      - ?   ,   ,  ?

----------

.,       ,    .
    17.72.

----------

17.72      ?

----------


## alexros

efreytor

 -     700  ?

----------


## .

-  ?

----------


## alexros

*.*          (  ).


 ,

----------


## efreytor

*alexros*,     ...  :Embarrassment: 
     ,  ,  .



> -     700  ?


 .

----------


## alexros

*efreytor*    ,  ,     :Smilie: 
    ( ,  -12), -   ! 
   !

 ,

----------


## JulSik

!  ,        .            ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## p4yolka

.

  .
   ..

       ..
     ?    4 ? 
 !
 :Redface:

----------


## Storn

, , ....      31.12.2010

----------


## p4yolka

..           .
                 = 10392
                 = 571,56
                 = 1039,2

                 12002,76


       4:
.. =2598
=142.89
=259.8
=3000.69

???        4    2010 ... ? :Help!:

----------


## .

,

----------


## Storn

1 ,    ....  ,   
  4

----------


## p4yolka

.   !  :Smilie:

----------


## alexros

*.
efreytor
*


1.          2775 19 (-).     3  4 ?   1    4 .

2.      ,     /.      (12),        ,  ()  ?       ?

3.      ?    (      ),           ?


 ,

----------


## ˸

1.  3 .,.    3 .
2.  .  12?
    - -

----------


## .

1.    15%?       .   4 ,   4 
3.   .   .   ,   .

----------


## alexros

*˸*
*.*
  10%     :Smilie: 
 -   3  4 . ?

*˸*
2.   ,  /.    .
     .

 ,

----------


## .

*alexros*, ˸     6%,    ,    .   15% (   10%)   ,        ,   3      .

----------

.    ( 15%),  .               ( -)    .   ,       .

----------


## Storn

346.16.

----------

> 346.16.


  ,       ?
    ,

----------


## mvf

?

----------

> ?


 - . - ,      (    )

----------


## mvf

.

----------

.          ,       ?

----------


## .

.  ,               (    4000 )

----------


## .

.       ,

----------

